# New Phone Suggestions?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Phone contract is up next week and finally going to make the leap to a smart phone. Saw Edgar's Galaxy Note 2 thread and Xmark's Iphone5 thread but still didn't get a strong feel for one that might work best for me/us. I have a flip now that has been a great basic phone - not too big, solid, good battery life, and great reception. I'd be content to just have Jan get a smart phone and continue with mine as is. But you can usually get better deals upgrading together.

Anyway. Neither of us are techies but realize it's time to move ahead so, suggestions?

BTW - I prefer something I can keep in my pocket, hopefully has a case option to protect it, and will get good reception. We have Verizon now and see no reason to change.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The galaxy note 2 might seem to big if you are used to a flip phone. Try it. Nice size screen for viewing PT.

iPhone will be easier to use, settings menu is less complicated.

In my experience, ios on my ipad has been more stable than android on my phone.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah - I've been a MAC guy or a long time but that doesn't mean I'm locked into an Iphone. I like to keep my phone in my front pocket so I Just want something _relatively_ sturdy which will survive the day to day work routine yet still allow me to move to the next level.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are a Mac user, iPhone for certain for syncing calendars, reminders, iCloud stuff, etc


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Yeah - I've been a MAC guy or a long time but that doesn't mean I'm locked into an Iphone. I like to keep my phone in my front pocket so I Just want something relatively sturdy which will survive the day to day work routine yet still allow me to move to the next level.


My iPhone fits in my front pocket no problem. I started out with an Otter box, but decided on a slim case so I could pocket it. If your already using a Mac, I'd go with the iPhone just for the seamless transition.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The Battery on my Galaxy sucks and I am told the new ones are no better. How is the iphone for juice?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use mine a lot throughout the day and my battery is usually at between 30-40% when I put it on the charger for the night.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> How is the iphone for juice?


If I have a full charge, I can get through the day with some heavy use. It's never really been much of a problem for me.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there an Apple store near you? It's worth checking to see. If not and if it breaks or malfunctions for some reason, you will have to wait for one to be shipped. service providers don't warranty the iphone, its an apple thing. Once you integrate business use with the iPhone, a day or two or three without it waiting on a new one to arrive is for suck. It has happened to me twice. They replaced it free, I just had to go without it for a spell both times. Then go through the trouble of syncing w iTunes, reloading all the apps and syncing with apple tv..... If you hate doing things two and three times and while doing things two and three times feel horrible frustration due to the time waste factor..... Make sure there is an apple store nearby. Closest one to me is two hours away.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

HouseOfColor said:


> Is there an Apple store near you? It's worth checking to see. If not and if it breaks or malfunctions for some reason, you will have to wait for one to be shipped. service providers don't warranty the iphone, its an apple thing. Once you integrate business use with the iPhone, a day or two or three without it waiting on a new one to arrive is for suck. It has happened to me twice. They replaced it free, I just had to go without it for a spell both times. Then go through the trouble of syncing w iTunes, reloading all the apps and syncing with apple tv..... If you hate doing things two and three times and while doing things two and three times feel horrible frustration due to the time waste factor..... Make sure there is an apple store nearby. Closest one to me is two hours away.


Yeah - we actually have two. One downtown and one on campus so that's not an issue. I'm not interested in the "newest" thing so would an Iphone 4 still be a pretty good one to consider? Anyone have one of the OtterBox Defender cases for theirs? Increases the thickness but seems to do a good job of protecting it.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

iphone 4 would be great for ya.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I play with my phone a little and use a couple of apps but when all is said and done I want a good phone I can hear, strong speaker phone and an excellent camera. I'm making the switch (I think) from a Droid to an iphone in January. Actually whichever has the best camera will win.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I play with my phone a little and use a couple of apps but when all is said and done I want a good phone I can hear, strong speaker phone and an excellent camera. I'm making the switch (I think) from a Droid to an iphone in January. Actually whichever has the best camera will win.


Check out the Galaxy Note 2  Camera is 8mp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I have an Iphone4 and iPad, both sync thru Microsoft outlook for calander. I love my iPhone and make between 30-70 calls per day, the battery lasts till about 1pm . Everything is synced between computer and phone. It's just a matter of finding right apps.

If you go iPhone you can never go back though. All your apps can only be used on apple platform.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> I have an Iphone4 and iPad, both sync thru Microsoft outlook for calander. I love my iPhone and make between 30-70 calls per day, the battery lasts till about 1pm . Everything is synced between computer and phone. It's just a matter of finding right apps.
> 
> If you go iPhone you can never go back though. All your apps can only be used on apple platform.


G'day Steve 

I'm also an apple fan 
iPhone 4 and iPad 3 love them both and have them synced

30 to 70 calls a day ?
Far out I'm lucky to make five on a busy day : )


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Steve
> 
> I'm also an apple fan
> iPhone 4 and iPad 3 love them both and have them synced
> ...


I am a bit of a contact freak. I counted my calls on one day and have over 70 

Most days would be at miminum 20-30 calls. It starts at 6am and does not stop till after 6pm. In fact I just got a call at 7.30 on a Friday night from a customer about job progress. I make myself available. Much to my detriment. 


Today I had about ten calls in and out just to figure out the drainage for a roof wash down on a job. They build up during the day. 

Just counted today was 54. I can't even get that in a screen shot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> I play with my phone a little and use a couple of apps but when all is said and done I want a good phone I can hear, strong speaker phone and an excellent camera. I'm making the switch (I think) from a Droid to an iphone in January. Actually whichever has the best camera will win.



Personally I think the droid has the best camera by far. Better options on htc and Samsung Don't ever worry about the megapixel race. That makes no difference to image quality, just bigger images that still don't look sharp.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My iPhone fits in my front pocket no problem. I started out with an Otter box, but decided on a slim case so I could pocket it. If your already using a Mac, I'd go with the iPhone just for the seamless transition.


Sorry - missed that somehow.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> Personally I think the droid has the best camera by far. Better options on htc and Samsung Don't ever worry about the megapixel race. That makes no difference to image quality, just bigger images that still don't look sharp.


 Agreed. Im happy with my iphone, but my Droid took way better photos.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Verizon guy recommended the RazrM as being more durable and perhaps a better choice for first time smart phone users. He said the iphone4 screens have a history of cracking easily (?).


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Verizon guy recommended the RazrM as being more durable and perhaps a better choice for first time smart phone users. He said the iphone4 screens have a history of cracking easily (?).


I cracked the screen on my Android when I ran over it with my quad.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I did not read past the op but I would go with a Galaxy3 Samsung Note or my current phone the LG Nitro. The Nitro is similar to a Galaxy2. The reason I recommend it is because I dropped it in a toilet a couple days ago and it still works perfectly lol.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's been narrowed down to a Droid Razor M or iphone 4 (or 4s). Droid seems to take better pictures and has a longer battery life but the iphone would sync better with my Mac. Just not sure how important the syncing part would be for us since we're not huge techies and likely won't take advantage of all that would offer. Perhaps the Droid would work well enough with our Mac not to be an issue.

But then again...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So before you make your decision you should really look at the nokia lumia 920. Amazing phone.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

the htc one x is one of the best phones on the market.

i also like the iphone 5 and the galaxy 3.

http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one-x/


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

researchhound said:


> It's been narrowed down to a Droid Razor M or iphone 4 (or 4s). Droid seems to take better pictures and has a longer battery life but the iphone would sync better with my Mac. Just not sure how important the syncing part would be for us since we're not huge techies and likely won't take advantage of all that would offer. Perhaps the Droid would work well enough with our Mac not to be an issue.
> 
> But then again...


You should not discount the iphone5 as it is 4G enabled. Much faster data speed. iPhone5 has improved their camera also. I have iEverything at home so I am stuck with it!!!!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> You should not discount the iphone5 as it is 4G enabled. Much faster data speed. iPhone5 has improved their camera also. I have iEverything at home so I am stuck with it!!!!!!


We were out having dinner with some friends tonight and he's a Mac nut. He really thinks we should go with the iPhone 5 due to the syncing capabilities. He says it would make our tech life much simpler. Since we're upgrading our main computer set-up and getting a new iMac and iPad mini at the same time it probably would make sense.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

researchhound said:


> We were out having dinner with some friends tonight and he's a Mac nut. He really thinks we should go with the iPhone 5 due to the syncing capabilities. He says it would make our tech life much simpler. Since we're upgrading our main computer set-up and getting a new iMac and iPad mini at the same time it probably would make sense.



Without a doubt. Your paid apps will sync between devices, contacts, emails etc. You can do it with other phones but it is a much easier process with iPhone


----------

